# PORTO | Projects & Construction



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)

*Porto Ribeira Hotel*



Andre_Filipe said:


>


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Aliados 107* | Porto

Official Websitel: www.aliados107.com

Map: www.google.pt/maps/place/Av.+dos+Al...d13bcf34a75feb3!8m2!3d41.1479931!4d-8.6114402
Streetview: www.google.pt/maps/place/Av.+dos+Al...d13bcf34a75feb3!8m2!3d41.1479931!4d-8.6114402


Project Facts:

Address: Avenida dos Aliados, 107

Parish: União das Freguesias de Cedofeita, Santo Ildefonso, Sé, Miragaia, São Nicolau e Vitória

Architecture: Arnaldo Brito

Promotion / Management: Avenue NRE Real Estate 

Commercialization: Predibisa | JLL Cobertura

Floors: 7 (+? parking garage)

Homes: 23

Stores: 4


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

kay:


----------



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)

In "project facts" you need to add "Refurbishment" because foreign forumers will think its a new building imitating an old one.


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

Marco Bruno said:


> In "project facts" you need to add "Refurbishment" because foreign forumers will think its a new building imitating an old one.


Theres a video, a google map+streetview and old pics about the building. 
Only the less smart and the lazy ones will not see that this is a refurbishment.


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Refurbishment Projects* | Porto

*BEFORE*





*AFTER*



Andre_Filipe said:


>





Andre_Filipe said:


> Vai ser um restaurante de Sushi, abre amanhã


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*BLU / dEMM arquitectura
**Rua de Mouzinho da Silveira, 80*

https://www.archdaily.com/883370/blu-demm-arquitectura
https://www.google.pt/maps/@41.1422...4!1sMr2sXMvERaYVrV68ym5jGQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Aliados 107* | Porto
*PROJECT INFO* : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=144298737&postcount=22



Andre_Filipe said:


> Destapado


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*SANTA CATARINA CORNER / OODA
**Rua de Santa Catarina, 1585*

http://ooda.eu/work/santa-catarina/
https://www.google.pt/maps/place/Ru...b7db255ee9ad512!8m2!3d41.1603282!4d-8.6045447





































































​


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*A Brasileira Pestana Hotel* | Porto






































































































































[/QUOTE]




























































































































































































​


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

^^

The historic Coffee House "*A Brasileira*" that gives the name to the hotel was preserved and restored:


----------



## Sevillano47 (Dec 16, 2013)

:eek2::master:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

awsome!


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Refurbishment Projects* | Porto



Andre_Filipe said:


> Bonjardim
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

It is beautiful to see a city with so much respect for its heritage. So many other cities would simply bulldoze all these buildings


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Monumental Palace Hotel* | Porto

_Official Website: http://www.monumentalpalace.com/index_ing.html

https://www.google.pt/maps/place/Av.+dos+Aliados+165,+4000-196+Porto/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0xd2464e345834ff7:0x9f6031cc2b6bd291?sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjoz4ygu9PbAhURSsAKHVvsDH4Q8gEIJzAA | STREETVIEW_

*Location*


Address: Avenida dos Aliados, 165

Parish: Cedofeita, *Santo Ildefonso*, Sé, Miragaia, São Nicolau e Vitória

Transports:







Aliados |







São Bento










































Andre_Filipe said:


>





DiogoBaptista said:


> Quase terminado! Hoje tive oportunidade de assistir à instalação da consola de entrada.
> Grande obra! Excelente trabalho!


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

you guys don't joke around when it comes to restoration projects...


----------



## sjmoreira (Sep 6, 2012)

DiogoBaptista said:


> *Aliados 107* | Porto
> 
> Official Websitel: www.aliados107.com
> 
> ...



não se vê movimento ... estranho como, num sitio destes, não abre pelo menos uma das lojas


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Refurbishment Projects* | Porto



Andre_Filipe said:


> Mouzinho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Any news on the market whose refurbishment was announced?


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Aliados 107* | Porto

Official Websitel: www.aliados107.com

Map: www.google.pt/maps/place/Av.+dos+Al...d13bcf34a75feb3!8m2!3d41.1479931!4d-8.6114402
Streetview: www.google.pt/maps/place/Av.+dos+Al...d13bcf34a75feb3!8m2!3d41.1479931!4d-8.6114402


*Project Facts*


Address: Avenida dos Aliados, 107

Parish: União das Freguesias de Cedofeita, Santo Ildefonso, Sé, Miragaia, São Nicolau e Vitória

Architecture: Arnaldo Brito

Promotion / Management: Avenue NRE Real Estate 

Sales: Predibisa | JLL Cobertura

Floors: 7

Homes: 23

Stores: 4

*Project*








































*Update*


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Monumental Palace Hotel* | Porto

_Official Website: http://www.monumentalpalace.com/index_ing.html

https://www.google.pt/maps/place/Av.+dos+Aliados+165,+4000-196+Porto/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0xd2464e345834ff7:0x9f6031cc2b6bd291?sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjoz4ygu9PbAhURSsAKHVvsDH4Q8gEIJzAA | STREETVIEW_

*Location*


Address: Avenida dos Aliados, 165

Parish: Cedofeita, *Santo Ildefonso*, Sé, Miragaia, São Nicolau e Vitória

Transports:







Aliados |







São Bento

*Project*








































*Almost done!*



Noctes said:


>





Andre_Filipe said:


> Com a cobertura já colocada





Andre_Filipe said:


> Com as luzes da fachada ligadas
> 
> Deve estar mesmo para breve





1ºBoaz said:


> (Mário Ferreira)





DiogoBaptista said:


> *Mário Ferreira*
> 
> Monumental Palace Hotel, reabilitação muito complexa, mas o resultado final é brutal, está de parabéns o Arquiteto Portuense Audemaro Rocha, que soube pegar nesta delicada jóia de um famoso Arquiteto Italiano Michelangelo Soà, que o projetou em 1923, voltando a dar-lhe vida para mais umas centenas de anos.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

great!


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

^^

*Update*



Andre_Filipe said:


>





1ºBoaz said:


>


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

^^

*Update*








pai nosso said:


> *Outubro de 2018*
> 
> 
> Fonte: pai nosso


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

At night :drool:



Andre_Filipe said:


>


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*REFURBISHMENT PROJECT*
*BO - Santa Catarina Luxury Apartments* | Porto


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*REFURBISHMENT PROJECT*
*Rua de São Brás, 978* | Porto


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*REFURBISHMENT PROJECT*
*Passeio das Fontainhas, 40/42* | Porto


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*REFURBISHMENT PROJECT*
*Casa das Oliveiras* | Porto


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*REFURBISHMENT PROJECT*
*Rodrigues de Freitas, 256* | Porto


----------



## Notarobot (Nov 6, 2018)

Nice


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*REFURBISHMENT PROJECT*
*Entreparedes, 16* | Porto


































> SOURCE: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=154698638&postcount=3036


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*REFURBISHMENT PROJECT*
*Santa Catarina, 894* | Porto

























> SOURCE: https://www.facebook.com/pg/Joana-M...7CkUdUThLhY-j5FbPq2EhSJqJG4OrvNU&__tn__=-UC-R


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Urbo Business Center* | Porto



Andre_Filipe said:


>


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Fábrica de Conservas* | Matosinhos



> *OODA*
> ONGOING
> Quick glimpse to our ´Fábrica de Conservas´ project in Matosinhos.
> Located near the dock, this new mixed-use development of roughly 13.000m² revamps an old cannery factory and includes housing, office, medical centres and retail.
> More information soon.





>






>






>





> SOURCE: https://www.facebook.com/oodaarchitects/posts/2621726504510497


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*48 hours in . . . Porto, an insider guide to Portugal's splendid second city* | The Telegraph


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*REFURBISHMENT PROJECT*
*Dom João IV, 916* | Porto







































































































































































> SOURCE: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=155338516&postcount=3065


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*REFURBISHMENT PROJECT*
*Exmo. Hotel* | Porto



>





>





> SOURCE:https://www.facebook.com/FloretArquitectura/


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*ICON Offices & ICON Apartments* | Porto



>





Herrmando said:


> Nao me acredito que este buracão é só para o edifício residencial...


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Sousa Aroso* | Matosinhos



>





>





> SOURCE: https://residencial.predibisa.com/e...TW1hV6qAQ2vbRXKcstiAa7zCZT0KW37bGbq-QqeNeJHkg


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*U.hub Areosa* | Porto



>





>





> SOURCE: https://www.instagram.com/p/B8GlceeHbTY/


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Nova Rio* | Porto



>





> SOURCE: https://www.replica.pt/imoveis/?pg=...uf8sb2JWDGfGa8L_qavWPW1Pe26lSuukk_4dar6NjBirQ


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

DiogoBaptista said:


> *Aliados 107
> *


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)




----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

DiogoBaptista said:


> *SANTA CATARINA PLACE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*











































Santa Catarina Place | Arish Capital







www.arishcapitalpartners.com




*


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

DiogoBaptista said:


> *BAIXA GARDENS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...
































































Baixa Gardens - Arish Capital







www.arishcapitalpartners.com


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

DiogoBaptista said:


> *ENTREPAREDES*
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















Vivium - Curating Homes


Vivium curates homes for those who seek to invest in and own premium properties to enjoy and pass on to future generations.




viviumproperties.com


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

DiogoBaptista said:


> *Capelas dos cemitérios de Agramonte e Prado do Repouso
> *


*











































*

















Capelas dos cemitérios de Agramonte e Prado do Repouso recuperam antigo esplendor


Investimentos nos equipamentos de municipais ascenderam a perto de 150 mil euros.




www.porto.pt


----------



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)

*Miramar Tower.* Approved. Construction will start soon.


----------



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)

*Pacífico Building.* Proposed.


----------



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)

*Flower Tower.* Porto metro area. U/C



Andre_Filipe said:


> OODA — Architecture
> 
> 
> Architecture from Porto
> ...


----------



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)

*Panorama Douro Residences*: U/C


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

nice!


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

Andre_Filipe said:


> ....


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

Blindmoog said:


> Edifício reabilitado no Centro Histórico vence prémio internacional de arquitetura
> 
> 
> Projeto do atelier Meireles Arquitetos foi distinguido pelos MUSE Design Awards na categoria Renovação.
> ...


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

Andre_Filipe said:


> ...


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

Andre_Filipe said:


> *Sé
> *


*
















*


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)




----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

jporto said:


> Conheça em detalhe o progresso das obras de restauro do Mercado do Bolhão
> 
> 
> Túnel construído, fachadas restauradas, remodelação integral da cobertura concluída e uma cave em fase de execução.
> ...


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Any renders of the market?


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

Josedc said:


> Any renders of the market?


There are some.


ERVATUGA said:


> ...


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

h.ramos2 said:


> ...














Marcochacal said:


> ...























Marcochacal said:


> ...














Marcochacal said:


> ...














h.ramos2 said:


> ...


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

FeraP said:


> Rua Santa Catarina


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

Andre_idol said:


> Na Foz do Douro, uma casa vestida de azul e branco vê-se ao espelho no Atlântico
> 
> 
> Na cidade do Porto, à beira-mar, a Casa da Foz ganhou novo visual e combina elementos tradicionais e contemporâneos, respeitando o ambiente que a envolve.
> ...


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

that project is stunning


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

pafa said:


> ...


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

*ATTICO







*


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

*CASAS DE FEZ
















*


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

*ALEGRIA APARTMENTS







*


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

*ALMADA 378
















*


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

*CLÉRIGOS 82







*


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

DiogoBS said:


> 2,13 milhões de euros para apoiar o regresso dos comerciantes ao Mercado do Bolhão
> 
> 
> O Executivo municipal vai deliberar na próxima reunião de Câmara apoiar o regresso dos comerciantes históricos ao Mercado do Bolhão com uma verba que ascende aos 2,13 milhões de euros.
> ...


----------



## YalnızAdam (Sep 20, 2014)

So much interior photo...


----------



## LTV1905 (May 22, 2021)

Some of these renovated apartments look so cozy.


----------



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)

Hotel JAM Porto. The hotel will be located in Vila Nova de Gaia, not far away from Porto's downtown. Gaia is located on the south side of the Douro River.












Patacas said:


> HOTEL DE TRÊS ESTRELAS COM ONZE PISOS VAI NASCER JUNTO AO JARDIM DO MORRO
> 
> 
> Investimento do grupo belga Nelson Group
> ...


----------



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)

HOSO tower.



Andre_Filipe said:


>


----------



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)

HOSO tower. Drone photos of construction.



RicardoGonçalves said:


> Mais um update
> View attachment 1817077
> View attachment 1817078
> View attachment 1817079
> View attachment 1817080


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

pafa said:


> ...














pafa said:


> ...














Andre_Filipe said:


> ...
































R_C_M said:


> ...























RicardoGonçalves said:


> ...


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

Is just me or does Porto have more exciting, more daring and interesting building ((designs)) on its latest/modern buildings on average than Lisabon possess currently?..lol..😅🙃👍🌈💎


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

*ENLIGHT
















*


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

*Boavista 5205







*


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

*Antas Atrium
















*


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

*SOHO*


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

tykho said:


> *Antas Atrium
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

ICON

























































































source


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

*SOUL*


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

*BOSS SMART CITY







*


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

*Acquadalva
















*


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

*SETTE
















*


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

*Varandas Vitória

























*


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Flower Tower

















































There will be a second tower in the future


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Panorama Douro Residences


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Miramar Tower


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)




----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

Andre_Filipe said:


> *Axis Porto Club*


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

Andre_Filipe said:


> *Mercado do Bolhão
> *


*






































































*



RicardoGonçalves said:


> ...


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

Andre_Filipe said:


> *Campo Lindo*
> fonte


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

pafa said:


> *Palácio Bijou*
> Reabilitação do Palácio Bijou traz novas casas para viver no Porto — idealista/news


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

Mundo_Segundo said:


> ...


----------

